# Radon Slide Probefahrt



## Garbage81 (24. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leute,
ich würde mir gerne ein Radon Slide 150 8.0 kaufen. Das Problem vor dem ich stehe ist die Rahmengröße, der Rechner sagt mir 20 Zoll allerdings würde ich trotzdem gern mal auf einem 20 Zoll Probesitzen.
Nun zu meiner Frage, wer in Nürnberg, Fürth oder Ansbach hat eins und würde mich mal Probe sitzen lassen?

Danke schon mal und Grüße


----------



## Mehrsau (24. Juli 2018)

Was sagen denn deine Maße? Vielleicht können wir dir eine kleine Einschätzung vorweg mit auf den Weg geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garbage81 (24. Juli 2018)

179cm groß und eine Schrittlänge von 89cm.


----------



## filiale (24. Juli 2018)

Da frage ich nochmal nach -> Ich bin echt Langbeiner, aber sowas wie bei Dir hab ich noch nicht gelesen. Hast Du mit Schuhen die Schrittlänge gemessen ?


----------



## Mehrsau (24. Juli 2018)

Garbage81 schrieb:


> 179cm groß und eine Schrittlänge von 89cm.



Das ist wirklich eine sehr ungewöhnliche Proportion. Sicher, was die Schrittlänge angeht? Meiner Meinung nach auf keinen Fall xl bei deiner Größe. Und auf keinen Fall m bei der Schrittlänge. Und irgendwie wirst du vermutlich auf einem L Rahmen trotzdem lustig aussehen. Du musst das Rad in jedem Fall probefahren, wenn die Zahlen stimmen.


----------



## Garbage81 (24. Juli 2018)

Allso, hab nochmal gemessen mit Zuhilfenahme meiner Frau. Es sind 86cm, ich hab tatsächlich verdammt lange Haxen.... 
Zum Glück sehe ich mich selber nicht auf dem Ratt


----------

